# NATO STRAP ON A PANERAI



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

I was wondering if any one here wears a nato strap with their Panerai and were is the best place to get purchase one from???
:think:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I tried this before.


----------



## marcmc (Mar 26, 2013)

With so many solid options for Panerai, I personally would not go the route of NATO. From Panerai branded diver strap with Velcro, to many rubber options, I'd keep myself busy with those handsome products.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I tried my 351 with olive nato and brown leather nato but I have no pic at the moment


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Casual_Saint (Jan 1, 2015)

Braver man than me, personally with the weight of a Panerai i'd be concerned you could anchor it properly with a nato..and as already mentioned the OEM rubber and velcro being so good, also not forgetting the numerous canvas aftermarket options aswell


----------



## UnwoundMainspring (Jun 22, 2013)

I think it looks great -- especially that grey and black striped nato. Provided that it can be properly anchored, it is a good variation from the standard bulky leather that people often have it on.


----------



## DONCORO (Jun 1, 2014)

I personaly prefer the two pieces one to keep the watch well on my wirst


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks every one, trying something different on my Pam 320 will post sime pictures when I get it..... And Iam going for orange as well!!!!


----------



## BJJMark (Dec 24, 2014)

I tried it briefly on my 005 but did not like the way it looked for some reason. I like them on certain watches, but not very much on Pams in general. I did get a green Micah canvas for mine, and love the look. I will probably get some more thick canvas straps, as they give a really great casual look.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I dunno. If there is any watch aside from a classic dress watch that cries out for a leather strap, methinks it is a Panerai...


----------



## dominic.m (Nov 26, 2012)

I love it. I also have the orange just haven't gotten around to getting it on.










Dominic


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

After a bit of research I ve gone with De Luca nato strap, I will put some photos on when a I get it....


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

jaychief said:


> After a bit of research I ve gone with De Luca nato strap, I will put some photos on when a I get it....


Nice, let us know how that turns out


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

I switch around between several NATOs and a variety of leather straps. Fit is superb with the NATO in particular...


----------



## pampermypam (Jun 14, 2006)

Cannot say I like pams on a nato... Each to their own. Whatever makes you happy


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## ph0zenstond (Jul 13, 2011)

Personally I think nato straps make the watch look cheap like a toy or a knockoff lol


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

phozenstone said:


> Personally I think nato straps make the watch look cheap like a toy or a knockoff lol


You cant buy class....;-)


----------



## ph0zenstond (Jul 13, 2011)

jaychief said:


> You cant buy class....;-)


Its funny you say that because no one would equate Nato straps with class anyway. I don't see anyone wearing military green or bright red nato straps with a nice suit. For a day to day watch it looks fine but like I said it just cheapens the watch imo


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

Hahaha ... Boom!


----------



## SiDave (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Is it me or do Natos look great on Panerai's?


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't like NATOs on anything heavy and larger then 40mm. A thin, light nylon strap makes watches like that top heavy and not too comfortable to wear.


----------

